
Ask HN: First steps you take when designing a library/framework? - Yliaho
Or more specifically a piece of application that is long-lasting or modular that aids you or specific community of other programmers in solving a technological problem when writing their business logic.<p>Do you first start tinkering with the implementation or use case? Do you begin drafting data structs, interfaces first or maybe you just go with the flow?
======
verdverm
Use and inspect similar software.

Understand the problem deeply.

Tinkering to help think

